
A newcomer's (angry) guide to data types in R - lauriswtf
https://github.com/tdsmith/aRrgh?utm_content=buffer0231c&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer#!
======
forkrulassail
You had me at 'shockingly dreadful'. I spent the last three months in this
environment and can finally say that for the next part of my exercise, I will
surely switch to Python's Panda.

